# matching foundations for MUFE 127???



## vanillavile (Mar 8, 2015)

i visited sephora yesterday and after months of hesitating on buying a new foundation, i finally caved and asked an employee to help me find my shade. i've spent years struggling to find my shade... i have latina heritage and my skin is olive/yellow toned and everything i tried was too orange! clinique, tarte, benefit :^( MUFE 127 looked and felt great on my skin but i don't know if i'm ready to invest in a $40+ foundation... i heard that MAC NC27 would be a great match? any brands (as long as they're good quality!) are okay with me. additionally, are there any powders you could recommend to pair with it? any help would be really greatly appreciated!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 8, 2015)

vanillavile said:


> i visited sephora yesterday and after months of hesitating on buying a new foundation, i finally caved and asked an employee to help me find my shade. i've spent years struggling to find my shade... i have latina heritage and my skin is olive/yellow toned and everything i tried was too orange! clinique, tarte, benefit :^( MUFE 127 looked and felt great on my skin but i don't know if i'm ready to invest in a $40+ foundation... i heard that MAC NC27 would be a great match? any brands (as long as they're good quality!) are okay with me. additionally, are there any powders you could recommend to pair with it? any help would be really greatly appreciated!


  I juse N127 by MUFE, I think it's the best foundation I have ever tried and I think it's worth investing in. 
  I wear NC30 in Mac and works fine. If you want to follow Color IQ by Sephora, which is pretty accurate IMO, N127 is 3Y07, you can always search for a different more affordable foundation in the exact same tone. 

  On Sephora go to my Account, then hit "My information" and enter 3Y07 as a match, you will see MUFE N127 is the first match, and then there are tons of other foundations to choose from. 

  I hope that helped.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 8, 2015)

(I moved this to Recommendations.)  Aside from matching your skintone, what else do you want out of a foundation? How much coverage? What kind of finish?


----------



## vanillavile (Mar 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Aside from matching your skintone, what else do you want out of a foundation? How much coverage? What kind of finish?


  i have an uncomfortable amount of acne scarring on my face so i think i'd want to aim toward a full coverage foundation :^( anything between medium and full coverage would work beautifully! the option of buildable coverage is really nice when it comes to medium coverage. hmmm and as for finish, i've never tried a satin finish foundation before so i think that would be best! :^)))


----------



## vanillavile (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I juse N127 by MUFE, I think it's the best foundation I have ever tried and I think it's worth investing in.
> I wear NC30 in Mac and works fine. If you want to follow Color IQ by Sephora, which is pretty accurate IMO, N127 is 3Y07, you can always search for a different more affordable foundation in the exact same tone.
> 
> On Sephora go to my Account, then hit "My information" and enter 3Y07 as a match, you will see MUFE N127 is the first match, and then there are tons of other foundations to choose from.
> ...


  thank you so much! when it comes to makeup it might be a good idea to splurge. x^) especially foundation, that stuff is going directly onto your face (even if you use a primer)!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 9, 2015)

vanillavile said:


> i have an uncomfortable amount of acne scarring on my face so i think i'd want to aim toward a full coverage foundation :^( anything between medium and full coverage would work beautifully! the option of buildable coverage is really nice when it comes to medium coverage. hmmm and as for finish, i've never tried a satin finish foundation before so i think that would be best! :^)))


  MUFE HD would definitely give you the coverage and, I think, the finish. Also take a look at Kat Von D Lock-it Tattoo Foundation (full coverage, satin finish), Estee Lauder Double Wear (medium-to-full coverage, satin-matte finish (I think?)), or Becca Ultimate Coverage (full coverage, not sure about the finish).


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

vanillavile said:


> thank you so much! when it comes to makeup it might be a good idea to splurge. x^) especially foundation, that stuff is going directly onto your face (even if you use a primer)!
> Yea, I splurge on my skincare and foundation/concealer the most, if your base doesn't look right, the rest of ur makeup won't look good either.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *shellygrrl*
> 
> ...


  I don't really feel like MUFE HD has that much coverage, when I worked in store I would only really recommend it to people that wanted light coverage.
  I suppose it's buildable but it takes work, I agree Estee Lauder Double Wear or Becca, those are full coverage and demi-matte finish, but it still looks natural. 
  You can also mix them with an illuminator to make them look more natural, but I think they are fine by themselves.


----------

